# [What to do in a protest?]...tutorials?, how to´s?, any book?



## straight edger (Jun 9, 2012)

What up?

hello I'm from mexico city, within approximately 1 month the country will have presidential elections, and it was found that Televisa (main television network in the country and Latin America) supports to a presidential candidate with black propaganda, destruction of ballots, ... in a nutshell there will be a third fraud elecetoral the media will impose a president who does not represent the people ...... many of us are taking to the streets to stop it, but I think this will end badly ... anyone have some manuals, books, etc about what to do and don'ts in a protest? .... anyone know what to do if you have to deal with a "crash group" and police ?

can some one advice to international media?.....

greetings..


----------



## Thoreau (Jun 9, 2012)

Be very carefull, know the ways of your policeman, also do not be afraid to harm them if needed
Heres a bunch of books that may come in handy
Share these books whenever you can


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 9, 2012)

thanks for the resources


----------



## Teko (Jun 10, 2012)

awesome linkage!


----------



## Pheonix (Jun 12, 2012)

I would imagine protesting in Mexico is different than protesting in USA. The big businesses that run the US won't drag you and your entire family out into the streets and throw hydrochloric acid on everyone but the Mexican cartels that are fighting over political control of Mexico will do just that and more. The only advice I can give it BE CAREFUL.


----------



## Edgar Xico (Jul 14, 2012)

Just an update to the OP... everything happened just like he predicted (it was an easy guess for every Mexican). There´s big protests (google "132 mexico elections" if you want more info). Things are still peaceful, but people is really angry because of the elections fraud. Thanks for the books! Please stay connected to (alternative) Mexico news! It may be soon linked to big US external politics.


----------

